

Responsive Logos: Making Logos Truly Responsive with Inline SVG - explosion
http://viget.com/inspire/responsive-logos-part-2-making-logos-truly-responsive-with-svg

======
jonaldomo
Mozilla has a cool responsive logo as well. Has anybody drawn with SVG
technology in the browser. I would like to make a logo but drawing the curves
is too time consuming. I have looked at Inkscape, but can't get it to convert
to a SVG object.

